
OpenNN – Open Neural Networks Library for Advanced Analytics - serdata
http://www.opennn.net/
======
gnipgnip
Considering the glut of neural network libraries, it'd be useful if there were
some blurb about what makes this "special".

To clarify myself, "what niche does this belong to". Caffe for instance
remains (to the misery of people like me) the standard library on which
reference CNNs are implemented (other than that little pony's YOLO :P).

Tensorflow/MXnet/Chainer/Torch have nice dynamic interfaces... but basically
are doing the same thing underneath (calling cuDNN/GEMM), and have the backing
of well-known researchers/big corporations (maybe not Chainer...).

~~~
karambahh
It always hard to evaluate software from a website. I poked around it and
found these samples, which tell a little more about usecases and usage:

[http://www.opennn.net/documentation/templates.html](http://www.opennn.net/documentation/templates.html)

